# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  Around Camp Footwear

## Ground Control

What does everyone use for lightweight / easy to pack camp footwear?
Crocs just make me feel old and creepy  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## tiroahunta

Youre in camp....dont think it really matters...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dannyb

Crocs

----------


## ONYVA

croc's and socks

----------


## dannyb

> croc's and socks


Only if its cold  :Thumbsup:

----------


## DavidGunn

Big decision is which pair

----------


## ONYVA

nah, never camo

----------


## DavidGunn

> nah, never camo


I wear the camo one's as everyday footwear, but then I am old and probably creepy although creepy is only in the eye of the beholder.

----------


## dannyb

Always camo

----------


## sako75

Just spent $40 on Croc jandals to replace the ones I left in Wanaka

----------


## Ground Control

Looks like Im keeping the Bloody Croc’s , I was hoping for some ground breaking alternative .

----------


## Ingrid 51

Cheap Warehouse canvas slip ons.

----------


## Allizdog



----------


## dannyb

> Attachment 121958


If only they came in size 16  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Shearer

Inov8 mountain running "shoes".
Super light . Even walked out of the Waipakahi in them one time with a full pack just to see if I could.

----------


## Rushy

Embrace the Croc’s and rock the Croc’s.

----------


## Ground Control

> Attachment 121957
> Inov8 mountain running "shoes".
> Super light . Even walked out of the Waipakahi in them one time with a full pack just to see if I could.


Do they have a model name ?
Just did a search, but couldn’t find anything that looks like those .

----------


## dannyb

> Attachment 121957
> Inov8 mountain running "shoes".
> Super light . Even walked out of the Waipakahi in them one time with a full pack just to see if I could.


I've got a pair of keens like that but they are much heavier than my crocs also a real cunt for getting sticks and small stones in them, granted you could easily carry a pack with them on, but why would you if you had your boots ?
Just so easy to slip the crocs on.
Each to their own though  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Robojaz



----------


## Cigar

The cheap beach feet from the Warehouse are okay. Nice and light and take up very little space.

----------


## 2post

[NZD$16.17 55% OFF]Men Women Non Slip Beach Sock Quick-drying Diving Shoes Men's Accessories from Clothing and Apparel on banggood.com https://banggood.app.link/GrtQQ1hII0
I would give something like these a go but it’s Crocks for me but only because I’m size 14 and nothing Chinese fits.

----------


## MB

Something like this, light and easy to pack. I don't like jandals.



Full disclosure. I wear Crocs all the time.

----------


## kbrebs

Bare feet work surprisingly well.

----------


## Shearer

> I've got a pair of keens like that but they are much heavier than my crocs also a real cunt for getting sticks and small stones in them, granted you could easily carry a pack with them on, but why would you if you had your boots ?
> Just so easy to slip the crocs on.
> Each to their own though


Would have had trouble crossing the Waipakahi multiple times in crocs and didn't get my boots wet.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Attachment 121957
> Inov8 mountain running "shoes".
> Super light . Even walked out of the Waipakahi in them one time with a full pack just to see if I could.


Sandfly bait.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## 308

I know guys who say these are good

https://gubba.co.nz/gubba-overboots/

but to be fair I haven't tried them myself

----------


## Shearer

> Sandfly bait.
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


Haha. Yeah. You gotta keep moving.

----------


## Ranger 888

Its a good idea to have round camp footwear that can double as boots in case your boots crap out. I discovered that on day 5 of a 10 day trip when one of my boot soles was ripped off on a river crossing. Five days tramping in one jandal and one boot ain't funny!

----------


## GravelBen

I use $8 warehouse crocs. They weight practically nothing and at that price they can double as emergency firestarters.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

@sambnz has some mint as camp shoes he made one day Haha

----------


## Bos

Carried a pair of hard sole dive booties into Fiordland a few years back
Best thing I ever did

----------


## Ground Control

Bought a pair of these this morning and Im very happy so far .
Weight next to nothing, super comfortable, can actually walk/run in them and because the top of them is basically material they can be packed down flat to minimise volume when shoving them into a pack .
Time will tell if they make a good camp shoe , but I can see immediately that they are more versatile than my old fecking Crocs

----------


## oneshot

I wear New Balance minimus shoes pretty much every where, I also bush hunt with them as well.

----------


## Hutch

Said it before, the holes in crocs are where your dignity grains out.

----------


## stagstalker

Seal skin socks in my boots. (Dry feet if your boots are wet for around camp and no added weight/bulk).

----------


## Tahr

Old Red Bands cut off around the ankle for fly/drive in trips.

----------


## Hunty1

What's wrong with bare feet? For me its bare feet or boots on, unless its drive/fly in.

----------


## DavidGunn

> What's wrong with bare feet? For me its bare feet or boots on, unless its drive/fly in.


Cos when you dive out of the hut for a piss you want something between your sole and where your mate had a piss.

----------


## Nick-D

> Bought a pair of these this morning and Im very happy so far .
> Weight next to nothing, super comfortable, can actually walk/run in them and because the top of them is basically material they can be packed down flat to minimise volume when shoving them into a pack .
> Time will tell if they make a good camp shoe , but I can see immediately that they are more versatile than my old fecking Croc’s


Ive got an old pair of nike frees that I use for the same, make a primo shoe for sneaky pete'n round the bush too.

----------


## Barefoot

Some of you guys must have narrow feet if you find Nikes comfortable

----------


## Sideshow

If your going crocs it has to be hiviz pair :Psmiley:  because no one wants to be shot in the foot! :Wink:  always identifie ya target......with all those holes in the top collateral damage is going to happen when you take a leak :Sick:

----------


## DavidGunn

> If your going crocs it has to be hiviz pair because no one wants to be shot in the foot! always identifie ya target......with all those holes in the top collateral damage is going to happen when you take a leak


Camo's that good they cant be seen...

----------


## Robojaz



----------


## Moa Hunter

> Youre in camp....dont think it really matters...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Crocs are 'camp'

----------


## Sideshow

> Camo's that good they cant be seen...
> Attachment 122141


Looks like the shotgun didnt miss :Wink:  it cant be a semi automatic as they been banned  :Thumbsup:

----------


## noboots

I have tried crocks, dive booties and the things that Robojaz posted.  They all have their pros and cons.

For crocks the premium ones are best.  The difference is that they have a full rubber sole which provides much more grip.  The normal ones can be deadly on wet rocks etc.  They also have no holes so your dignity doesn't fall out.  I have had two pairs, each lasted 10 years and I still have them (although the tread is almost worn out).  Cheap for what they are.

https://www.crocs.com/p/bistro-pro-l...d=001#start=15

----------


## Friwi

Actually, get the Shimano crocs type, they are non slippery and double as good fishing boat shoes.

----------


## bumblefoot

Don't diss the crocs. A couple more options.....
Dual purpose "hunting mode" model here  :Wink: 

Or the "camp party" version... (no pun intended)

----------


## aetchell

> What does everyone use for lightweight / easy to pack camp footwear?
> Crocs just make me feel old and creepy


Crocs are the choice of model train collectors and possibly perverted virgins but you just have to give in to them and ride the wave. I'd never be seen out in public with them on but jesus christ they are comfortable and light.

Just grit you're teeth and think of England. You will be happy you did! 

Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## aetchell

> croc's and socks


Infidel! 

Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

